# how do you shoot a starship



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I bought a royal camo starship from wing shooter quite a while back and gave up on it for months. I just can't seem to figure out how to shoot this thing. I finally picked it back up the other day and still my shots are all over the place, sometimes high, sometimes low, and always by at least 5 inches. I know it is obviously not the slingshot, Roger does beautifully detailed work, I just can't figure it out for the life of me. is there a certain technique you have to follow perfectly? I try lining the bands up, try instinctive shooting to no avail. I tried using the search function but could not find anything (never really can with that thing lol) any help would be greatly appreciated, and if worse comes to worse I will have this in the trade section in the next month or so.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

dont aim just look at where you want to hit is how i do it.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have tried, shot placement is all over the place. beginning to think it just isn't for me, but I'm going to give it a couple a weeks of shooting nothing but the starship and see how it goes.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Never mind, I think I am just going to trade it for a little shooter. Thanks for the input though ghost. I am more into concealable shooters anyways, kind of hard to walk around with one of these unnoticed


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

One of the things that shooters do wrong with a extended fork slingshots is they try to shoot with the bands parallel to the platform and they should be at a angle of about 10 degrees up from the platform here I am shooting the Nova Star. You do lose stability with a extended fork slingshot. the more the extension the less accurate it is. This accuracy loss is not enough to affect most hunting situations, but will affect you if shooting in a tournament situation. -- Tex


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you for your time Tex shooter, if I ever decide to try my hand at another one I will keep this in my mind, but I have already set up a trade on this one.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Tex shooter is right. I also had given up on on my wingshooter starship and saw a video by MJ, and noticed that he was holding it at an angle. To future readers of this thread texshooter is completely right again!


----------

